
How to marketing for a mobile app? - longnhvietnam
I am creating a mobile, it&#x27;s nearly finished. Now, I am thinking about the way to promote my app. Could you please tell me the way to marketing a mobile app?
======
brudgers
What does the app do?

What platform is it for?

